# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Generator usages to run PCs

## Pieter1

Hi

I bought a Ryobi 2.5kva Generator on a special and when reading the user manual I could not see any reverence to an AVR.  My problem is that I want to run a 2 PC's and 4 colour  printers from this generator and needs to know if it will do the trick.  After  a few phone calls to various experts, I sit with the following feedback:

The 2.5Kva Generator is not suitable for your job, get rid of it.The generator needs to be linked to a UPS before plug it to a PCThe Generator should have an AVR, because it has a Volt Meter (Official Ryobi answer)Any Generator less than 6Kva will not work with a UPS as the current is unsuitable to charge the UPS.  Use the generator to power your angle grinder.
From all the answers received, I am totally confused what to do.  

Please help.

----------


## Dave A

You could test the AVR part of your issues by running something with a bit of a hit like an angle grinder. See how the generator and volt meter respond under changing loads.

Murdock made a really useful post about running computers on a generator here.

----------


## Pieter1

Thanks

If I understand it correctly, it means you run the the Generator without a UPS connected to an angle grinder.  If the grinder starts and on load the volt meter reading will fluctuates.  If this happens, then the generator does not have an AVR.  Is this correct? 

If then connected to the UPS the Generator will fluctuates between 45-55Hz, which will not be acceptable to the UPS?

----------


## Dave A

Pieter, an angle grinder is bound to overload the average UPS, so don't do it that way.

When starting up the angle grinder, you are looking to see if the generator adjusts to the load. The voltage may flick down but should adjust back to the set voltage immediately.

Murdock talks about older UPS's that may have a problem with the frequency. So with some substitution:

The Generator frequency may fluctuate between 45-55Hz, which may not be acceptable to the UPS.

Without spending a small fortune in metering equipment, I'd suggest there are a few steps you should consider taking:
Ensure the voltage being generated is in the 220-240V rangeEnsure the UPS does not exceed 80% of the rated continuous output of the generator (make that about 65-70% if you are in Gauteng to adjust for altitude)Have the UPS unplugged with a computer running on itPlug the UPS into the generator and see if the UPS accepts the supply. They normally indicate when they are running on mains supply and when they are running on battery.
The UPS should protect the computer from any misadventure. Maybe test with your cheapest/oldest computer just in case  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## murdock

a generator is designed for rough site work using machinery not sensitive electronic equipment...even if your computor is connected to eskom supply you should still use an online ups it will protetct your computer and data from spikes...surges...dips and swells...flicker...and so on...i do work for companies who choose not to use a ups and ones who do and i talk from experience in my own office it pays to buy a good quality ups...i went to a dentist room and found all this fancy dental equipment so i asked him were his ups was...well what  a joke he has a small 600 va unit which he proudly admits only paying a couple hundred bucks for...his equipment i am told is worth a million rand...if i were the dental equipment supplier or his insurance company he unfortunatly would not get cover from me...

----------

